# dishwasher clog



## Carmen (Jul 2, 2006)

Trying to figure out what's causing my dishwasher to accumulate water after I run it  . The dishwasher seems to be running fine but when the cycle ends there's good two inches in the bottom of it. I even ran it empty and although not as much water accumulated, there was still water there. Any suggestions? The garbage disposal is working fine. Thanks! Carmen


----------



## CraigFL (Jul 2, 2006)

It sounds like the pump that removes the water may not be working correctly.


----------



## glennjanie (Jul 2, 2006)

Or, it could be backflow. Make sure there is an air gap mounted on the countertop, take the cover off and make sure it is not obstructed. If the air gap is not working properly it would drain what is left in the hose, back into the dishwasher.
Glenn


----------

